# The net/delegate port mistakenly marked as broken: unfetchable?



## shrdlu19 (Nov 22, 2019)

I encountered the inability to set the net/delegate port, and found that it was marked as broken: unfetchable.
https://www.freshports.org/net/delegate/ 

I edited the Makefile and deleted the line


```
BROKEN=         unfetchable
```

After that, the port safely downloaded, compiled and installed.

What is the reason for marking a port as broken? Who should be informed about this situation?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2019)

shrdlu19 said:


> Who should be informed about this situation?


Create a bug report for it here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/e...t=Individual Port(s)&product=Ports & Packages


----------

